# If you were alive in the '70s can you explain what it is I'm seeing here



## Rikurzhen

So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.

What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?


----------



## Gracie

At one time, yes. On the neck or around the head like a bandana.


----------



## Pogo

Rikurzhen said:


> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?




Nope, sure can't, and nope, they weren't.

I believe that's Bobby Sherman though, for what it's worth.  Which isn't much.


----------



## Indeependent

As a NYC native I would have to say no.
It was apparently a failed attempt at starting a fad.


----------



## Darlene

People do it today, not just in the 70's.


----------



## tinydancer

It was a punk fashion statement. Very trendy at the time.Especially spiked.or multi studded.

That picture cracks me up. This is what a dog collar should look like in punk fashion. Smaller versions of the collars were worn as bracelets .

Great example. Quite nice. You get a sweet cross over fashion from goth to softer punk as well.


----------



## Darlene

Not all of them are dog collars. Some are just chokers.


----------



## Gracie

They were the in thing, in California.


----------



## Oldstyle

Rikurzhen said:


> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?



The first thing you should always remember is that the 70's were without question the worst fashion faux pas decade probably in the history of mankind.


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> It was a punk fashion statement. Very trendy at the time.Especially spiked.or multi studded.
> 
> That picture cracks me up. This is what a dog collar should look like in punk fashion. Smaller versions of the collars were worn as bracelets .
> 
> Great example. Quite nice. You get a sweet cross over fashion from goth to softer punk as well.



I think punk would have been a bit after Bobby Sherman's time though.  That pic looks like early '70s at the latest.  And he definitely didn't do punk.


----------



## Pogo

Oldstyle said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing you should always remember is that the 70's were without question the worst fashion faux pas decade probably in the history of mankind.
Click to expand...


Nah, I wouldn't go that far..


----------



## whitehall

The dirty little secret was that there were forensic psychologists who analyzed the bucks that could be made by celebrities if they adhered to certain fashion fads.


----------



## Pop23

Damn it, I thought this was a thread about tube tops and hot pants!


----------



## percysunshine

Rikurzhen said:


> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?




The show program hair stylists must have spent hours on this project.

.


----------



## Rikurzhen

percysunshine said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show program hair stylists must have spent hours on this project.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


That's hair? I thought it was the new Army Kevlar Helmet.


----------



## Oldstyle

Pogo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing you should always remember is that the 70's were without question the worst fashion faux pas decade probably in the history of mankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I wouldn't go that far..
Click to expand...

I remember a kid stealing a ladies purse off an outside cafe table in Boston and then taking off running...his pants kept falling down and I caught the little bugger.  Not the sharpest tool in the shed!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Rikurzhen said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show program hair stylists must have spent hours on this project.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's hair? I thought it was the new Army Kevlar Helmet.
Click to expand...


That's a type of choker necklace, popular back in the day.  I loved Bobby Sherman ... anyone remember Here Come the Brides?  Long hair on guys


----------



## Moonglow

I didn't like him....But my sis sure did....


----------



## Rikurzhen

I noticed something odd in one of the episodes, Danny Partridge told his mom that he was going up to his room to pray.

For the life of me I can't recall a character in any episode of TV in the last few decades which so forthrightly acknowledged praying. I guess that they talked about that in 7th Heaven but I never watched that show.  

There was another episode of the Partridges going to church.

It's kind of shocking to see how normal this behavior was back in the early 70s, assuming that the Partridge Family wasn't some kind of religious show. Nowadays religion has really been denormalized, kind of like men wearing dog collars, which I never see anywhere.


----------



## Oldstyle

Zoom-boing said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show program hair stylists must have spent hours on this project.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's hair? I thought it was the new Army Kevlar Helmet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a type of choker necklace, popular back in the day.  I loved Bobby Sherman ... anyone remember Here Come the Brides?  Long hair on guys
Click to expand...


I do remember that show.  I also remember having hair just a little shorter than Bobby Sherman's and that being considered VERY short!  I remember bell bottoms, I remember fabric belts with the two rings, I remember Apache moccasins!  But then Saturday Night Fever hit and everyone started wearing polyester.  Scary times...lol.


----------



## Pogo

Rikurzhen said:


> I noticed something odd in one of the episodes, Danny Partridge told his mom that he was going up to his room to pray.
> 
> For the life of me I can't recall a character in any episode of TV in the last few decades which so forthrightly acknowledged praying. I guess that they talked about that in 7th Heaven but I never watched that show.
> 
> There was another episode of the Partridges going to church.
> 
> It's kind of shocking to see how normal this behavior was back in the early 70s, assuming that the Partridge Family wasn't some kind of religious show. Nowadays religion has really been denormalized, kind of like men wearing dog collars, which I never see anywhere.



True story: the Partridge Family was based on the Cowsills.  There was a family with dysfunctions.


----------



## Pogo

Moonglow said:


> I didn't like him....But my sis sure did....



Perhaps the more interesting question is -- why is the OP Googling pics of Bobby Sherman?


----------



## percysunshine

Oldstyle said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show program hair stylists must have spent hours on this project.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's hair? I thought it was the new Army Kevlar Helmet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a type of choker necklace, popular back in the day.  I loved Bobby Sherman ... anyone remember Here Come the Brides?  Long hair on guys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do remember that show.  I also remember having hair just a little shorter than Bobby Sherman's and that being considered VERY short!  I remember bell bottoms, I remember fabric belts with the two rings, I remember Apache moccasins!  But then Saturday Night Fever hit and everyone started wearing polyester.  Scary times...lol.
Click to expand...



You must have had an old stylist....

.


----------



## Moonglow

Pogo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like him....But my sis sure did....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the more interesting question is -- why is the OP Googling pics of Bobby Sherman?
Click to expand...


Musta had a senior moment...??


----------



## Moonglow

percysunshine said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show program hair stylists must have spent hours on this project.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's hair? I thought it was the new Army Kevlar Helmet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a type of choker necklace, popular back in the day.  I loved Bobby Sherman ... anyone remember Here Come the Brides?  Long hair on guys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do remember that show.  I also remember having hair just a little shorter than Bobby Sherman's and that being considered VERY short!  I remember bell bottoms, I remember fabric belts with the two rings, I remember Apache moccasins!  But then Saturday Night Fever hit and everyone started wearing polyester.  Scary times...lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You must have had an old stylist....
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Do you mean a record needle??


----------



## Harry Dresden

Gracie said:


> They were the in thing, in California.


were?.....i lived here during the 70's very seldom seen guys wearing those....girls a few times.....guys wore bead type things but not collars.....they were not the "thing" out here.....well maybe in Frisco....


----------



## percysunshine

Moonglow said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show program hair stylists must have spent hours on this project.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's hair? I thought it was the new Army Kevlar Helmet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a type of choker necklace, popular back in the day.  I loved Bobby Sherman ... anyone remember Here Come the Brides?  Long hair on guys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do remember that show.  I also remember having hair just a little shorter than Bobby Sherman's and that being considered VERY short!  I remember bell bottoms, I remember fabric belts with the two rings, I remember Apache moccasins!  But then Saturday Night Fever hit and everyone started wearing polyester.  Scary times...lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You must have had an old stylist....
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you mean a record needle??
Click to expand...


No, some one who is willing to style us....


----------



## Zoom-boing

Oldstyle said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show program hair stylists must have spent hours on this project.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's hair? I thought it was the new Army Kevlar Helmet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a type of choker necklace, popular back in the day.  I loved Bobby Sherman ... anyone remember Here Come the Brides?  Long hair on guys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do remember that show.  I also remember having hair just a little shorter than Bobby Sherman's and that being considered VERY short!  I remember bell bottoms, I remember fabric belts with the two rings, I remember Apache moccasins!  But then Saturday Night Fever hit and everyone started wearing polyester.  Scary times...lol.
Click to expand...


I remember all that and more.  I hated SNF and the disco stuff.  Blech.


----------



## Moonglow

Hard to believe that about the same time, that crappy movie _Star Wars _came out....


----------



## Rikurzhen

Pogo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like him....But my sis sure did....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the more interesting question is -- why is the OP Googling pics of Bobby Sherman?
Click to expand...


Easier than doing an image capture off the DVD. And that image is from the exact episode in question.


----------



## Noomi

Gracie said:


> At one time, yes. On the neck or around the head like a bandana.



Interesting. What else was popular back then?


----------



## Rikurzhen

percysunshine said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show program hair stylists must have spent hours on this project.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


If so, then they must have blown the entire season's budget because I can't believe what I'm seeing on the screen sometimes. Does Danny look like any stylist spent any time on his hair. This photo doesn't really capture the mayhem which appears on the screen.


----------



## percysunshine

Noomi said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, yes. On the neck or around the head like a bandana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What else was popular back then?
Click to expand...



White belts and blue jeans.

Psychologists have been confused about that fashion statement for, well, going on 40 years.

.


----------



## Gracie

Noomi said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, yes. On the neck or around the head like a bandana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What else was popular back then?
Click to expand...

2 finger lids.
Boonesfarm Wine
Ripple
Bennies and reds
Bellbottoms
Jeans with the leg sides cut out and paisley inserted to make them bell.
Make Love Not War
Haight Ashbury


----------



## Gracie

Flowers painted on yer cheek.
Live Jams in the park.
Super long hair on guys and gals.
Going without a bra.
San Francisco.


----------



## Pogo

Moonglow said:


> Hard to believe that about the same time, that crappy movie _Star Wars _came out....



Actually considering what else was going on (lookin' at you, disco), it's not hard to believe it was the same time.
That was the beginning of the end.  And not just of John Revolta's credibility.


----------



## RKMBrown

Noomi said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, yes. On the neck or around the head like a bandana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What else was popular back then?
Click to expand...

CB Radios. Silk shirts. Lays potato chips in a can.


----------



## Noomi

Gracie said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, yes. On the neck or around the head like a bandana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What else was popular back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 finger lids.
> Boonesfarm Wine
> Ripple
> Bennies and reds
> Bellbottoms
> Jeans with the leg sides cut out and paisley inserted to make them bell.
> Make Love Not War
> Haight Ashbury
Click to expand...


Have heard of Bellbottoms but nothing else.


----------



## Noomi

Gracie said:


> Flowers painted on yer cheek.
> Live Jams in the park.
> Super long hair on guys and gals.
> *Going without a bra.*
> San Francisco.



That is still popular, Gracie!


----------



## Rikurzhen

RKMBrown said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, yes. On the neck or around the head like a bandana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What else was popular back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CB Radios. Silk shirts. Lays potato chips in a can.
Click to expand...


What was up with CB radios? Were they like the cell phones of the era, serving a useful purpose or more like a source of entertainment where people liked to amuse themselves by talking in code?


----------



## rdean

Pogo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing you should always remember is that the 70's were without question the worst fashion faux pas decade probably in the history of mankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I wouldn't go that far..
Click to expand...



The American fascists are most easily recognized by their deliberate perversion of truth and fact... They claim to be super-patriots, but they would destroy every liberty guaranteed by the Constitution. They demand free enterprise, but are the spokesmen for monopoly and vested interest. Their final objective toward which all their deceit is directed is to capture political power so that, using the power of the state and the power of the market simultaneously, they may keep the common man in eternal subjection. -- Henry Wallace, VPOTUS 1944

That's a pretty incredible quote in your signature line.


----------



## Pogo

Noomi said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, yes. On the neck or around the head like a bandana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What else was popular back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 finger lids.
> Boonesfarm Wine
> Ripple
> Bennies and reds
> Bellbottoms
> Jeans with the leg sides cut out and paisley inserted to make them bell.
> Make Love Not War
> Haight Ashbury
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have heard of Bellbottoms but nothing else.
Click to expand...


"2 finger lids" would have been a regional term.  While I can figure out what it is, around my area we would have simply said said "an ounce of weed".  The only time we ever heard the expression "lids" would be a Cheech and Chong record.

Nobody would have been caught with Boone's Farm or Ripple either.  It was Yago Sangria and for a short time, Fu-Ki.


----------



## Pogo

rdean said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing you should always remember is that the 70's were without question the worst fashion faux pas decade probably in the history of mankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I wouldn't go that far..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The American fascists are most easily recognized by their deliberate perversion of truth and fact... They claim to be super-patriots, but they would destroy every liberty guaranteed by the Constitution. They demand free enterprise, but are the spokesmen for monopoly and vested interest. Their final objective toward which all their deceit is directed is to capture political power so that, using the power of the state and the power of the market simultaneously, they may keep the common man in eternal subjection. -- Henry Wallace, VPOTUS 1944
> 
> That's a pretty incredible quote in your signature line.
Click to expand...


Thanks -- it's an old one I ran before posters started supplying me with free material.


----------



## Pogo

Rikurzhen said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, yes. On the neck or around the head like a bandana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What else was popular back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CB Radios. Silk shirts. Lays potato chips in a can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was up with CB radios? Were they like the cell phones of the era, serving a useful purpose or more like a source of entertainment where people liked to amuse themselves by talking in code?
Click to expand...


Hard to explain -- it was as if everybody who wasn't a trucker suddenly discovered them at the same time.
I knew at least one guy, he didn't have a CB but he made sure to have a CB antenna on his car so it would _look _like he did.  That was around the same time people would drive around with all their windows up just so it would look like they had air conditioning.  I'm not making that up.


----------



## Gracie

Bebopping along in your car listening to 8 track tapes and banging your tamborine.

Hitch hiking around.

Concerts.

Black lights, posters, hippie apparel and decor. (Bohemian now).


----------



## rdean

Pogo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing you should always remember is that the 70's were without question the worst fashion faux pas decade probably in the history of mankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I wouldn't go that far..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The American fascists are most easily recognized by their deliberate perversion of truth and fact... They claim to be super-patriots, but they would destroy every liberty guaranteed by the Constitution. They demand free enterprise, but are the spokesmen for monopoly and vested interest. Their final objective toward which all their deceit is directed is to capture political power so that, using the power of the state and the power of the market simultaneously, they may keep the common man in eternal subjection. -- Henry Wallace, VPOTUS 1944
> 
> That's a pretty incredible quote in your signature line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks -- it's an old one I ran before posters started supplying me with free material.
Click to expand...


I know what you mean.  When I quote others in my sig, I try to make sure It's in context.  I've found the times I've been quoted, they only use half the quote.  It's like "You didn't build that" or "What does it matter"?  It's so dishonest.  When they say I do that, I ask them to prove it.  They never do.


----------



## Moonglow

Noomi said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, yes. On the neck or around the head like a bandana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What else was popular back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 finger lids.
> Boonesfarm Wine
> Ripple
> Bennies and reds
> Bellbottoms
> Jeans with the leg sides cut out and paisley inserted to make them bell.
> Make Love Not War
> Haight Ashbury
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have heard of Bellbottoms but nothing else.
Click to expand...


You could be heard 100 yards with the bells rubbing together when you walked...


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Bebopping along in your car listening to 8 track tapes and banging your tamborine.
> 
> Hitch hiking around.
> 
> Concerts.
> 
> Black lights, posters, hippie apparel and decor. (Bohemian now).



Oh yeah, black lights and posters were required.  I was one of the few in my circle who had an 8-track recorder.  Gave me status.   Especially when I'd use the Memorex high-bias extra freq response tapes that would bring out the sparkles in Keith Emerson's synthesizer.

V-8s....  Cigarettes....  Nehru jackets?


----------



## Moonglow

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bebopping along in your car listening to 8 track tapes and banging your tamborine.
> 
> Hitch hiking around.
> 
> Concerts.
> 
> Black lights, posters, hippie apparel and decor. (Bohemian now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, black lights and posters were required.  I was one of the few in my circle who had an 8-track recorder.  Gave me status.   Especially when I'd use the Memorex high-bias extra freq response tapes that would bring out the sparkles in Keith Emerson's synthesizer.
> 
> V-8s....  Cigarettes....  Nehru jackets?
Click to expand...


You had to have a book of matches for some 8-tracks. I had strobe lights also. I didn't even do drugs...


----------



## Rikurzhen

OK, who here will admit to using the word "groovy" in conversation and when did you stop doing that?


----------



## Moonglow

I did , it was far out....


----------



## Pogo

Incense... water beds...
On your bookshelf some books on Kama Sutra, astrology and a copy of "The Prophet" by Khalil Gibran... and Zap comics...

And of course, maybe the most important thing we've lost....

a _*real*_ stereo.  One that you would custom design for yourself using _components_ that were very much independent of each other.


It's all in here....
​


----------



## Rikurzhen

Moonglow said:


> I did , it was far out....



"Far out" is that the same as saying that it was the "Bee's Knees?"


----------



## Pogo

No one ever actually uttered "groovy" except as a joke, referring to the early Sixties when it had a shelf life of about fifteen minutes.  "Far out" did live a short time.  Around our circle we had the variation "outta hand" that lasted longer.  Just because it wasn't trite.


----------



## Politico

Oldstyle said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing you should always remember is that the 70's were without question the worst fashion faux pas decade probably in the history of mankind.
Click to expand...


Not just fashion.


----------



## RKMBrown

Rikurzhen said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, yes. On the neck or around the head like a bandana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What else was popular back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CB Radios. Silk shirts. Lays potato chips in a can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was up with CB radios? Were they like the cell phones of the era, serving a useful purpose or more like a source of entertainment where people liked to amuse themselves by talking in code?
Click to expand...


Both as a cell phone and as entertainment.  Though limited for cell phone use unless you already had a plan to use em for that.  Some of the portable cb radios were a bit more useful for that as you could put them on your belt and carry around.

CB radios were your portal into a social network of 40channels of communications going one within a 10-50mile radius. 

The is the concrete cowboy, breaker 19 for a radio check was a request to see who's on and announce yourself.  You'd start chatting up.  You'd plan your keg party over them, albeit in code.   You'd announce locations of county mounties trying to give people tickets.

The biggest problem with CBs was you could not initiate a call to someone, the conversation was with everyone on the channel.  It was basically 40party lines. CBs are still used by truckers.


----------



## Synthaholic

Noomi said:


> Interesting. What else was popular back then?


Republicans.


----------



## Rikurzhen

What kind of family value is this? Was it so common for teenage boys to be subscribers to Playboy back in the 70s?


----------



## NLT

70 s fashion fads - Google Search


----------



## Unkotare

Rikurzhen said:


> OK, who here will admit to using the word "groovy" in conversation and when did you stop doing that?




"Stop"?


----------



## Skull Pilot

All I remember from the Partridge Family is Susan Dey and that sexy little overbite of hers


----------



## RKMBrown

Rikurzhen said:


> What kind of family value is this? Was it so common for teenage boys to be subscribers to Playboy back in the 70s?


Playpen isn't playboy and yes teen age boys like to look at naked women.


----------



## Rikurzhen

RKMBrown said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of family value is this? Was it so common for teenage boys to be subscribers to Playboy back in the 70s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playpen isn't playboy and yes teen age boys like to look at naked women.
Click to expand...


You mean there really was a magazine called Playpen? I thought that they just bought a playboy and put a fake cover with a fake name on it.

How was Playpen different from Playboy?


----------



## Rikurzhen

Skull Pilot said:


> All I remember from the Partridge Family is Susan Dey and that sexy little overbite of hers



I can say that I'm not upset when she's on the screen. Better than looking at Danny all the time.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Rikurzhen said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I remember from the Partridge Family is Susan Dey and that sexy little overbite of hers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say that I'm not upset when she's on the screen. Better than looking at Danny all the time.
Click to expand...

IMO the real question is

Laurie Partridge or Marcia Brady?

I'm usually partial to blonds but when I was a boy it was Laurie Partridge all day.


----------



## daws101

Rikurzhen said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of family value is this? Was it so common for teenage boys to be subscribers to Playboy back in the 70s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playpen isn't playboy and yes teen age boys like to look at naked women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean there really was a magazine called Playpen? I thought that they just bought a playboy and put a fake cover with a fake name on it.
> 
> How was Playpen different from Playboy?
Click to expand...

you'd be right.. the network would have had to buy the rights to use it from playboy.
it shows how liberal tv had become in the seventies


----------



## RKMBrown

Rikurzhen said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of family value is this? Was it so common for teenage boys to be subscribers to Playboy back in the 70s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playpen isn't playboy and yes teen age boys like to look at naked women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean there really was a magazine called Playpen? I thought that they just bought a playboy and put a fake cover with a fake name on it.
> 
> How was Playpen different from Playboy?
Click to expand...


Playpen is a fictional magazine.  Just like when the shows give a phone number with 555 it's not a real phone number.  Minor note, the Partridge family is also fictitious.


----------



## daws101

Skull Pilot said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I remember from the Partridge Family is Susan Dey and that sexy little overbite of hers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say that I'm not upset when she's on the screen. Better than looking at Danny all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMO the real question is
> 
> Laurie Partridge or Marcia Brady?
> 
> I'm usually partial to blonds but when I was a boy it was Laurie Partridge all day.
Click to expand...

jan brady!


----------



## Skull Pilot

daws101 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I remember from the Partridge Family is Susan Dey and that sexy little overbite of hers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say that I'm not upset when she's on the screen. Better than looking at Danny all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMO the real question is
> 
> Laurie Partridge or Marcia Brady?
> 
> I'm usually partial to blonds but when I was a boy it was Laurie Partridge all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jan brady!
Click to expand...

Yeah Being the middle sister, I bet Jan would have put out more than Marcia


----------



## daws101

Skull Pilot said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I remember from the Partridge Family is Susan Dey and that sexy little overbite of hers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say that I'm not upset when she's on the screen. Better than looking at Danny all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMO the real question is
> 
> Laurie Partridge or Marcia Brady?
> 
> I'm usually partial to blonds but when I was a boy it was Laurie Partridge all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jan brady!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Being the middle sister, I bet Jan would have put out more than Marcia
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

Ohhhhh....Alice....


----------



## Rikurzhen

So a few other things I've noticed.

1.) Ecology was big back then. Today the fad is called environmentalism. When did that change over?
2.) Laurie was big into Women's LIb. When did that term die off to be replaced by Feminism?
3.) The 70s were weird. There is less cultural shock for me when I watch I Love Lucy (50s) or Gilligan's Island (60s) than the Partridge Family and yet the 70s are closer to our era than the 50s or 60s.


----------



## SmedlyButler

Rikurzhen said:


> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?



Not so much in public. We kept the his and hers in the top drawer with the handcuffs, paddles and ticklers.


----------



## Pogo

Rikurzhen said:


> So a few other things I've noticed.
> 
> 1.) Ecology was big back then. Today the fad is called environmentalism. When did that change over?
> 2.) Laurie was big into Women's LIb. When did that term die off to be replaced by Feminism?
> 3.) The 70s were weird. There is less cultural shock for me when I watch I Love Lucy (50s) or Gilligan's Island (60s) than the Partridge Family and yet the 70s are closer to our era than the 50s or 60s.



1 - during the '70s.  But obviously given its longevity it can't be called a "fad" especially when it produced whole cabinet position/gummint agency.
2 - Never heard of Laurie really, but I'd say that term morphed at the same time - '70s.  I never liked the term _feminist _myself.  Sounds like you want to feminize everything.
3- there is the culture you see on TV and then there's the RW.  They're worlds apart.  The media reflection will always be sorely out of date.

But you're not wrong, the '70s were weird.  Any era that would spawn something like disco can't be called any less. Suffice to say the world of January 1 1970 was utterly different from that of 12/31/79.

Then again you could certainly say the same about the previous decade, even more.  In a sense the '70s presented a backlash/regression foil to the '60s.

"After the '80s, the '90s are gonna make the '60s look like the '50s!" -- Dennis Hopper's character in the movie "Flashback", closing line


----------



## g4racer

Today tube tops and hot pants would be considered conservative.  The dog collar thing is still around, at least in NH.


----------



## Darkwind

Rikurzhen said:


> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?


What you have here is an LSD flashback......


----------



## Rikurzhen

Pogo said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a few other things I've noticed.
> 
> 1.) Ecology was big back then. Today the fad is called environmentalism. When did that change over?
> 2.) Laurie was big into Women's LIb. When did that term die off to be replaced by Feminism?
> 3.) The 70s were weird. There is less cultural shock for me when I watch I Love Lucy (50s) or Gilligan's Island (60s) than the Partridge Family and yet the 70s are closer to our era than the 50s or 60s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - during the '70s.  But obviously given its longevity it can't be called a "fad" especially when it produced whole cabinet position/gummint agency.
> 2 - Never heard of Laurie really, but I'd say that term morphed at the same time - '70s.  I never liked the term _feminist _myself.  Sounds like you want to feminize everything.
> 3- there is the culture you see on TV and then there's the RW.  They're worlds apart.  The media reflection will always be sorely out of date.
> 
> But you're not wrong, the '70s were weird.  Any era that would spawn something like disco can't be called any less.
Click to expand...


I just find it puzzling that Leave it to Beaver is more "normal" than the Partridge Family. I would have thought that the further back into history we went the more divergent culture would become. I watch the PF and I see Shirley's crazy parents showing up wearing love beads and I'm like Huh?  June Cleaver dressed to the nines doing housework is kind of weird but it's not really that far out there compared to the weird slang people used in the 70s. It's like you need to have a English-to-Seventies dictionary sometimes.


----------



## Camp

Rikurzhen said:


> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?


Those collar things were great. Neckerchiefs too. Grab hold of one and you had total control over the person wearing it. Hippie or biker, didn't make a difference. If you were working the door or security you were happy to see the bad ass biker wearing one, but they more often wore the neckerchiefs.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Camp said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those collar things were great. Neckerchiefs too. Grab hold of one and you had total control over the person wearing it. Hippie or biker, didn't make a difference. If you were working the door or security you were happy to see the bad ass biker wearing one, but they more often wore the neckerchiefs.
Click to expand...


Off to google neckerchief.


----------



## Pogo

Rikurzhen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a few other things I've noticed.
> 
> 1.) Ecology was big back then. Today the fad is called environmentalism. When did that change over?
> 2.) Laurie was big into Women's LIb. When did that term die off to be replaced by Feminism?
> 3.) The 70s were weird. There is less cultural shock for me when I watch I Love Lucy (50s) or Gilligan's Island (60s) than the Partridge Family and yet the 70s are closer to our era than the 50s or 60s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - during the '70s.  But obviously given its longevity it can't be called a "fad" especially when it produced whole cabinet position/gummint agency.
> 2 - Never heard of Laurie really, but I'd say that term morphed at the same time - '70s.  I never liked the term _feminist _myself.  Sounds like you want to feminize everything.
> 3- there is the culture you see on TV and then there's the RW.  They're worlds apart.  The media reflection will always be sorely out of date.
> 
> But you're not wrong, the '70s were weird.  Any era that would spawn something like disco can't be called any less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just find it puzzling that Leave it to Beaver is more "normal" than the Partridge Family. I would have thought that the further back into history we went the more divergent culture would become. I watch the PF and I see Shirley's crazy parents showing up wearing love beads and I'm like Huh?  June Cleaver dressed to the nines doing housework is kind of weird but it's not really that far out there compared to the weird slang people used in the 70s. It's like you need to have a English-to-Seventies dictionary sometimes.
Click to expand...


Dunno, I never watched the Partridge Famiily but in general that kind of LCD medium incorporates what it thinks is trendy, only kicking and screaming in protest and almost always with an application that's really lame and out of touch.  It's kind of deliberately written that way I suspect so that they can relate to a mass audience that also doesn't understand that trend -- hence LCD.  I'm thinking Brady Bunch for comparison.

That's why those sitcoms were pretty much the only place you would actually hear someone utter "groovy" with a straight face.  It wasn't happening in the RW; it was a token.


----------



## RKMBrown

Skull Pilot said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I remember from the Partridge Family is Susan Dey and that sexy little overbite of hers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say that I'm not upset when she's on the screen. Better than looking at Danny all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMO the real question is
> 
> Laurie Partridge or Marcia Brady?
> 
> I'm usually partial to blonds but when I was a boy it was Laurie Partridge all day.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

Camp said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those collar things were great. Neckerchiefs too. Grab hold of one and you had total control over the person wearing it. Hippie or biker, didn't make a difference. If you were working the door or security you were happy to see the bad ass biker wearing one, but they more often wore the neckerchiefs.
Click to expand...


I still say that must have been some regional thing.  I don't think I've ever seen it, ever.  Neckerchiefs, yes.  Dog collars, no.

Long story short -- you're never going to get an accurate snapshot of the time, or even of a time that was by then past, from a TV sitcom.  They're not designed for accuracy.


----------



## Rikurzhen

RKMBrown said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I remember from the Partridge Family is Susan Dey and that sexy little overbite of hers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say that I'm not upset when she's on the screen. Better than looking at Danny all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMO the real question is
> 
> Laurie Partridge or Marcia Brady?
> 
> I'm usually partial to blonds but when I was a boy it was Laurie Partridge all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Did that poster actually make her famous?


----------



## Camp

Rikurzhen said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I remember from the Partridge Family is Susan Dey and that sexy little overbite of hers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say that I'm not upset when she's on the screen. Better than looking at Danny all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMO the real question is
> 
> Laurie Partridge or Marcia Brady?
> 
> I'm usually partial to blonds but when I was a boy it was Laurie Partridge all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did that poster actually make her famous?
Click to expand...

Yes, she was one of three gal's a a TV show called Charlie's Angels. It was a hit and she was an A list celebrity for it, but this poster made her an ICON.


----------



## RKMBrown

Rikurzhen said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I remember from the Partridge Family is Susan Dey and that sexy little overbite of hers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say that I'm not upset when she's on the screen. Better than looking at Danny all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMO the real question is
> 
> Laurie Partridge or Marcia Brady?
> 
> I'm usually partial to blonds but when I was a boy it was Laurie Partridge all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did that poster actually make her famous?
Click to expand...


Pretty much, yes. I had that poster on my door. She's got a great smile, huh?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Noomi said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, yes. On the neck or around the head like a bandana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What else was popular back then?
Click to expand...

sex,drugs and rock n roll....


----------



## Rikurzhen

RKMBrown said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I remember from the Partridge Family is Susan Dey and that sexy little overbite of hers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say that I'm not upset when she's on the screen. Better than looking at Danny all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMO the real question is
> 
> Laurie Partridge or Marcia Brady?
> 
> I'm usually partial to blonds but when I was a boy it was Laurie Partridge all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did that poster actually make her famous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much, yes. I had that poster on my door. She's got a great smile, huh?
Click to expand...

Um yeah, it's the smile that draws my eyes. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Skull Pilot

RKMBrown said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I remember from the Partridge Family is Susan Dey and that sexy little overbite of hers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say that I'm not upset when she's on the screen. Better than looking at Danny all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMO the real question is
> 
> Laurie Partridge or Marcia Brady?
> 
> I'm usually partial to blonds but when I was a boy it was Laurie Partridge all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I was way more into Cheryl Ladd than Farrah


----------



## jon_berzerk

Rikurzhen said:


> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?




yup --LOL


----------



## Rikurzhen

jon_berzerk said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had the opportunity to watch an old Partridge Family episode and the guest star was wearing a dog collar on his neck.
> 
> What's going on with this? Were dog collars big fashion statements for men, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup --LOL
Click to expand...


Did women walk men around with leashes?


----------



## SmedlyButler

Rikurzhen said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I remember from the Partridge Family is Susan Dey and that sexy little overbite of hers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say that I'm not upset when she's on the screen. Better than looking at Danny all the time.
Click to expand...

IMO the real question is

Laurie Partridge or Marcia Brady?

I'm usually partial to blonds but when I was a boy it was Laurie Partridge all day.[/QUOTE]






[/QUOTE]

Did that poster actually make her famous?[/QUOTE]
Yes, she was one of three gal's a a TV show called Charlie's Angels. It was a hit and she was an A list celebrity for it, but this poster made her an ICON.[/QUOTE]

You're talking about Laurie Partridge who was played by Susan Dey but you've posted that iconic photo of Farrah Fawcett, did I miss something?


----------



## Rikurzhen

SmedlyButler said:


> You're talking about Laurie Partridge who was played by Susan Dey but you've posted that iconic photo of Farrah Fawcett, did I miss something?



Is an explanation really necessary? We're all here to enjoy talking about history, even art history. You don't expect us to be accurate with piddly things like correct names for the ancients, do you? We're here for the zeitgeist.


----------



## SmedlyButler

Rikurzhen said:


> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about Laurie Partridge who was played by Susan Dey but you've posted that iconic photo of Farrah Fawcett, did I miss something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is an explanation really necessary? We're all here to enjoy talking about history, even art history. You don't expect us to be accurate with piddly things like correct names for the ancients, do you? We're here for the zeitgeist.
Click to expand...


Ahh but Farrah was the woman of my dreams for so long, a goddess should not be mis-labeled, it's sacrilegious blasphemy I tell you.


----------



## Rikurzhen

SmedlyButler said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about Laurie Partridge who was played by Susan Dey but you've posted that iconic photo of Farrah Fawcett, did I miss something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is an explanation really necessary? We're all here to enjoy talking about history, even art history. You don't expect us to be accurate with piddly things like correct names for the ancients, do you? We're here for the zeitgeist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh but Farrah was the woman of my dreams for so long, a goddess should not be mis-labeled, it's sacrilegious blasphemy I tell you.
Click to expand...


I understand now, a fine gentleman such as yourself, must defend a woman's honor and good name. I have no quarrel with you, sir.


----------



## Skull Pilot

SmedlyButler said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I remember from the Partridge Family is Susan Dey and that sexy little overbite of hers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say that I'm not upset when she's on the screen. Better than looking at Danny all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMO the real question is
> 
> Laurie Partridge or Marcia Brady?
> 
> I'm usually partial to blonds but when I was a boy it was Laurie Partridge all day.
Click to expand...







[/QUOTE]

Did that poster actually make her famous?[/QUOTE]
Yes, she was one of three gal's a a TV show called Charlie's Angels. It was a hit and she was an A list celebrity for it, but this poster made her an ICON.[/QUOTE]

You're talking about Laurie Partridge who was played by Susan Dey but you've posted that iconic photo of Farrah Fawcett, did I miss something?[/QUOTE]
I didn't post the Farrah pic.


----------



## I.P.Freely

not as famous as Cupid Stunts


----------



## SmedlyButler

Skull Pilot said:


> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I remember from the Partridge Family is Susan Dey and that sexy little overbite of hers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say that I'm not upset when she's on the screen. Better than looking at Danny all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMO the real question is
> 
> Laurie Partridge or Marcia Brady?
> 
> I'm usually partial to blonds but when I was a boy it was Laurie Partridge all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Did that poster actually make her famous?[/QUOTE]
Yes, she was one of three gal's a a TV show called Charlie's Angels. It was a hit and she was an A list celebrity for it, but this poster made her an ICON.[/QUOTE]

You're talking about Laurie Partridge who was played by Susan Dey but you've posted that iconic photo of Farrah Fawcett, did I miss something?[/QUOTE]
I didn't post the Farrah pic.[/QUOTE]


Damn these nested quotes 

It looks like you did some quote editing on your end?


----------



## RKMBrown

SmedlyButler said:


> Damn these nested quotes
> It looks like you did some quote editing on your end?


I posted Farrah as another example of a nice looking lady from the 70s. This in response to the question of which girl would you choose from the Brady Girl and the Partridge girl.  My point was... to redirect the choice to something more interesting.


----------



## DGS49

CB Radios?

The main point has been missed in this discussion.  Congress mandated a 55mph speed limit in the mid-70's (down from 65 or 70), and speeding tickets were quite expensive.  A CB radio was how truckers avoided tickets, and the general population of people who drove a lot wanted the same "protection."  (This was a bit before radar detectors became viable consumer products).

CB's were mainly about avoiding speeding tickets.

The trends of every decade are always stupid, whether characterized by long hair, dope, tattoos, black fingernail polish or whatever.  Always stupid.

This is because it's all about kids and marketing. Kids are generally stupid and inexperienced, and perpetually want to do things to irritate their parents.  Each generation of parents has a good tolerance for their own generation's idiocies, so their kids have to take it a little bit further or go off in a different generation to achieve the desired level of irritation (of their parents).  When I was a young adult, we were all hip and agreed that we would NEVER give our kids a hard time for letting their hair grow long.  So our kids had long hair AND got heavily into "controlled substances" that we would never have used.  Guess we weren't as cool as we thought.

 Marketers want to feed that desire to be irritating in order to make money.  Kids buy records, tapes, CD's of bad, irritating music, they buy goofy clothes and accessories, and retailers get rich.

Most people see the stupidity in everyone else's decade but think their own decade (basically, when you were in high school) as being forever cool.  It is all a ridiculous conceit.  History proves that only the 60's were actually cool.

Class of '67.


----------



## RKMBrown

DGS49 said:


> CB Radios?
> 
> The main point has been missed in this discussion.  Congress mandated a 55mph speed limit in the mid-70's (down from 65 or 70), and speeding tickets were quite expensive.  A CB radio was how truckers avoided tickets, and the general population of people who drove a lot wanted the same "protection."  (This was a bit before radar detectors became viable consumer products).
> 
> CB's were mainly about avoiding speeding tickets.
> 
> The trends of every decade are always stupid, whether characterized by long hair, dope, tattoos, black fingernail polish or whatever.  Always stupid.
> 
> This is because it's all about kids and marketing. Kids are generally stupid and inexperienced, and perpetually want to do things to irritate their parents.  Each generation of parents has a good tolerance for their own generation's idiocies, so their kids have to take it a little bit further or go off in a different generation to achieve the desired level of irritation (of their parents).  When I was a young adult, we were all hip and agreed that we would NEVER give our kids a hard time for letting their hair grow long.  So our kids had long hair AND got heavily into "controlled substances" that we would never have used.  Guess we weren't as cool as we thought.
> 
> Marketers want to feed that desire to be irritating in order to make money.  Kids buy records, tapes, CD's of bad, irritating music, they buy goofy clothes and accessories, and retailers get rich.
> 
> Most people see the stupidity in everyone else's decade but think their own decade (basically, when you were in high school) as being forever cool.  It is all a ridiculous conceit.  History proves that only the 60's were actually cool.
> 
> Class of '67.



Yeah cause having long hair is the same as doing drugs.  I find many adults to be terminally stupid.  I don't think being young is the cause.  Further, all trends are not stupid.  Stupid is as stupid does. Being irritating is not a primary desire of all young people, you are projecting. Looking over at some of my LPs I don't see any selections that were made to be irritating.

I'm a fan of culture from each decade. Sometimes it's not about you.  Class of 81.


----------



## Rikurzhen

OK, here's my update. 

I just saw two back-to-back episode where they showed little Tracy topless in the bathtub. That would never go over today. I know in European countries they don't make such a big deal about little topless girls at the beach. So how common was this on American TV in that era? Heck, how common was it at the beach.

Also, Chris and Tracy were perusing Reubin's issue of Playpen Magazine and were befuddled by what they were seeing. Was this common on other shows as well or just a running joke on the Partridge Family?


----------



## Samson

tinydancer said:


> It was a punk fashion statement. Very trendy at the time.Especially spiked.or multi studded.
> 
> That picture cracks me up. This is what a dog collar should look like in punk fashion. Smaller versions of the collars were worn as bracelets .
> 
> Great example. Quite nice. You get a sweet cross over fashion from goth to softer punk as well.



I think this was more of an '80's thing.

Not sure WTF was the '70's "style." Apparently nothing was off the charts, but chokers would be something I'd expect a female to wear. Scarves were actually unisex (**gag**) and still are in Europe. Ascots, a form of scarf, was considered manly attire.....As I recall it may have even been adopted by the US Army Special Forces as part of their uniform which included the beret, which was raised many an eyebrow: American Men simply could not appear in a beret.






I suspect the SF guy here is leading the regular army guys in some sort of training. Interesting contrast in quality, regardless of head-gear....look at the Gomers!


----------



## Pogo

Samson said:


> : American Men simply could not appear in a beret.



I don't remember any such restriction - I was wearing a beret around then when I returned from living in France.


----------



## Samson

Pogo said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> : American Men simply could not appear in a beret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember any such restriction - I was wearing a beret around then when I returned from living in France.
Click to expand...


You think I'm speaking literally? Obviously, there was no LAW passed banning berets, and it comes as no surprise that if one was living outside the USA, then one might wear a beret.

No, _FIGURATIVELY, _Americans, particularly those that were members of the armed forces, were not embracing the beret in 1970.


----------



## Pogo

Samson said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> : American Men simply could not appear in a beret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember any such restriction - I was wearing a beret around then when I returned from living in France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I'm speaking literally? Obviously, there was no LAW passed banning berets, and it comes as no surprise that if one was living outside the USA, then one might wear a beret.
> 
> No, _FIGURATIVELY, _Americans, particularly those that were members of the armed forces, were not embracing the beret in 1970.
Click to expand...


I didn't mean literally either -- I meant I wore a beret and nobody raised an eyebrow.
Well, a coupla women maybe...


----------



## Rikurzhen

So what am I seeing in this two photos? Keith looks like he's wearing a necklace of teeth or bones or something. What is that and why is he wearing it?

In the second photo. Um, is this dude's hair a popular style back then or what?


----------



## Pogo

You ah, really have this '70s teen boy-crush thing goin' on huh?


----------



## Rikurzhen

Pogo said:


> You ah, really have this '70s teen boy-crush thing goin' on huh?


Hey, I'm secure in my manhood. I'm just a good dad who endures for the sake of his kids. Besides, I'm trying to understand that era by grokking it's culture, not just knowing the history of events that occurred.

So when you were a young lady, did you like boys who looked like that?


----------



## Gracie

Rikurzhen said:


> So what am I seeing in this two photos? Keith looks like he's wearing a necklace of teeth or bones or something. What is that and why is he wearing it?
> 
> In the second photo. Um, is this dude's hair a popular style back then or what?



PUKA shells! very popular with surfers and beach folks. I got mine, custom strung right in front of me, back in 1974 at Club Med in Kauai. 

I also have a white angora beret in my closet. I wear them during the winter.


----------



## Gracie

Rikurzhen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ah, really have this '70s teen boy-crush thing goin' on huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm secure in my manhood. I'm just a good dad who endures for the sake of his kids. Besides, I'm trying to understand that era by grokking it's culture, not just knowing the history of events that occurred.
> 
> *So when you were a young lady, did you like boys who looked like that?*
Click to expand...


In the 70's, I went for guys with long hair...or bikers. And I still like long hair on old guys now...and old bikers, lol. And if they are native american...even better!


----------



## Rikurzhen

Gracie said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ah, really have this '70s teen boy-crush thing goin' on huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm secure in my manhood. I'm just a good dad who endures for the sake of his kids. Besides, I'm trying to understand that era by grokking it's culture, not just knowing the history of events that occurred.
> 
> *So when you were a young lady, did you like boys who looked like that?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the 70's, I went for guys with long hair...or bikers. And I still like long hair on old guys now...and old bikers, lol. And if they are native american...even better!
Click to expand...

So how would they cram a helmet onto the redhead's head?


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what am I seeing in this two photos? Keith looks like he's wearing a necklace of teeth or bones or something. What is that and why is he wearing it?
> 
> In the second photo. Um, is this dude's hair a popular style back then or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUKA shells! very popular with surfers and beach folks. I got mine, custom strung right in front of me, back in 1974 at Club Med in Kauai.
> 
> I also have a white angora beret in my closet. I wear them during the winter.
Click to expand...



Eh -- I'm more familiar with cowrie shells.  Now _there's_ a symbol.


----------



## Gracie

Back in the 70's, helmets were not the law.


----------



## Rikurzhen

I'm actually surprised at the quality of the music that they put out on a weekly basis. Sure, it's bubblegum pop but it's pleasant and listenable. I thought it would be just a mishmash of awful musical crap, like when _The Mosquitoes_ visited _Gilligan's Island_ and the girls formed_ The Honeybees_. Listening to that music actually hurt. 

Here's another question. I remember from watching_ I Love Lucy_ and _The Mambo Kings_ and _The Godfather_ that nightclubs with musical acts took place in rooms with dinner tables and the audience would be drinking at these huge honking tables.  You see the same thing in this clip. When did that kind of seating fade from the nightclub scene?


----------



## Gracie

Rikurzhen said:


> I'm actually surprised at the quality of the music that they put out on a weekly basis. Sure, it's bubblegum pop but it's pleasant and listenable. I thought it would be just a mishmash of awful musical crap, like when _The Mosquitoes_ visited _Gilligan's Island_ and the girls formed_ The Honeybees_. Listening to that music actually hurt.
> 
> Here's another question. I remember from watching_ I Love Lucy_ and _The Mambo Kings_ and _The Godfather_ that nightclubs with musical acts took place in rooms with dinner tables and the audience would be drinking at these huge honking tables.  You see the same thing in this clip. When did that kind of seating fade from the nightclub scene?



The 1940's. I never saw a place that served food and had entertainment. But back in the 40's? I loved watching those movies. Women dressed beautifully, it was elegant, and I wished I was born much earlier so I could have experienced it.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Gracie said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually surprised at the quality of the music that they put out on a weekly basis. Sure, it's bubblegum pop but it's pleasant and listenable. I thought it would be just a mishmash of awful musical crap, like when _The Mosquitoes_ visited _Gilligan's Island_ and the girls formed_ The Honeybees_. Listening to that music actually hurt.
> 
> Here's another question. I remember from watching_ I Love Lucy_ and _The Mambo Kings_ and _The Godfather_ that nightclubs with musical acts took place in rooms with dinner tables and the audience would be drinking at these huge honking tables.  You see the same thing in this clip. When did that kind of seating fade from the nightclub scene?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1940's. I never saw a place that served food and had entertainment. But back in the 40's? I loved watching those movies. Women dressed beautifully, it was elegant, and I wished I was born much earlier so I could have experienced it.
Click to expand...


Ricki Ricardo had that kind of nightclub in NYC back in the late 50s, on TV at least. From the Godfather, Part II, there was the scene in the Cuban nightclub and that was early 60s I believe.

Is that video clip showing what is called a Dinner Club?


----------



## Rikurzhen

Gracie said:


> Women dressed beautifully, it was elegant, and I wished I was born much earlier so I could have experienced it.



My wife really likes some of the hairstyle from that era. I can't remember the details but she did ooh and ahh about a few of them.


----------



## Pogo

Rikurzhen said:


> I'm actually surprised at the quality of the music that they put out on a weekly basis. Sure, it's bubblegum pop but it's pleasant and listenable. I thought it would be just a mishmash of awful musical crap, like when _The Mosquitoes_ visited _Gilligan's Island_ and the girls formed_ The Honeybees_. Listening to that music actually hurt.
> 
> Here's another question. I remember from watching_ I Love Lucy_ and _The Mambo Kings_ and _The Godfather_ that nightclubs with musical acts took place in rooms with dinner tables and the audience would be drinking at these huge honking tables.  You see the same thing in this clip. When did that kind of seating fade from the nightclub scene?




Nightclubs -- or restaurants?

In parts of the upper midwest they have what they call "supper clubs", which sounds a little kinky, but may fit that description, and that goes on today.  And I've seen a similar sort of thing in Cape Breton, where food tables are spread out amid continuous music.  But they're big on music anyway.


----------



## Gracie

I think there are places like that in SF and LA.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Gracie said:


> I think there are places like that in SF and LA.


The economics of that arrangement must be plain awful. Tables take a lot of room. Live entertainment must have been expensive back in the day if that's how they did it.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Pogo said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually surprised at the quality of the music that they put out on a weekly basis. Sure, it's bubblegum pop but it's pleasant and listenable. I thought it would be just a mishmash of awful musical crap, like when _The Mosquitoes_ visited _Gilligan's Island_ and the girls formed_ The Honeybees_. Listening to that music actually hurt.
> 
> Here's another question. I remember from watching_ I Love Lucy_ and _The Mambo Kings_ and _The Godfather_ that nightclubs with musical acts took place in rooms with dinner tables and the audience would be drinking at these huge honking tables.  You see the same thing in this clip. When did that kind of seating fade from the nightclub scene?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightclubs -- or restaurants?
> 
> In parts of the upper midwest they have what they call "supper clubs", which sounds a little kinky, but may fit that description, and that goes on today.  And I've seen a similar sort of thing in Cape Breton, where food tables are spread out amid continuous music.  But they're big on music anyway.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure that Lucy's husband was a nightclub singer. Wasn't he? I don't think the examples I gave were restaurants, unless dinner was an expected part of the nightclub experience back in those years.


----------



## Pogo

Rikurzhen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually surprised at the quality of the music that they put out on a weekly basis. Sure, it's bubblegum pop but it's pleasant and listenable. I thought it would be just a mishmash of awful musical crap, like when _The Mosquitoes_ visited _Gilligan's Island_ and the girls formed_ The Honeybees_. Listening to that music actually hurt.
> 
> Here's another question. I remember from watching_ I Love Lucy_ and _The Mambo Kings_ and _The Godfather_ that nightclubs with musical acts took place in rooms with dinner tables and the audience would be drinking at these huge honking tables.  You see the same thing in this clip. When did that kind of seating fade from the nightclub scene?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightclubs -- or restaurants?
> 
> In parts of the upper midwest they have what they call "supper clubs", which sounds a little kinky, but may fit that description, and that goes on today.  And I've seen a similar sort of thing in Cape Breton, where food tables are spread out amid continuous music.  But they're big on music anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Lucy's husband was a nightclub singer. Wasn't he? I don't think the examples I gave were restaurants, unless dinner was an expected part of the nightclub experience back in those years.
Click to expand...


I think he was a bandleader (not a singer) in a nightclub.

Can you have dinner in a nightclub?  That's why I asked, nightclub or restaurant.


----------



## Gracie

It was glorious, I bet.


----------



## Gracie

Rikurzhen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually surprised at the quality of the music that they put out on a weekly basis. Sure, it's bubblegum pop but it's pleasant and listenable. I thought it would be just a mishmash of awful musical crap, like when _The Mosquitoes_ visited _Gilligan's Island_ and the girls formed_ The Honeybees_. Listening to that music actually hurt.
> 
> Here's another question. I remember from watching_ I Love Lucy_ and _The Mambo Kings_ and _The Godfather_ that nightclubs with musical acts took place in rooms with dinner tables and the audience would be drinking at these huge honking tables.  You see the same thing in this clip. When did that kind of seating fade from the nightclub scene?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightclubs -- or restaurants?
> 
> In parts of the upper midwest they have what they call "supper clubs", which sounds a little kinky, but may fit that description, and that goes on today.  And I've seen a similar sort of thing in Cape Breton, where food tables are spread out amid continuous music.  But they're big on music anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Lucy's husband was a nightclub singer. Wasn't he? I don't think the examples I gave were restaurants, unless dinner was an expected part of the nightclub experience back in those years.
Click to expand...

Yes, he was a nightclub singer.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Pogo said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually surprised at the quality of the music that they put out on a weekly basis. Sure, it's bubblegum pop but it's pleasant and listenable. I thought it would be just a mishmash of awful musical crap, like when _The Mosquitoes_ visited _Gilligan's Island_ and the girls formed_ The Honeybees_. Listening to that music actually hurt.
> 
> Here's another question. I remember from watching_ I Love Lucy_ and _The Mambo Kings_ and _The Godfather_ that nightclubs with musical acts took place in rooms with dinner tables and the audience would be drinking at these huge honking tables.  You see the same thing in this clip. When did that kind of seating fade from the nightclub scene?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightclubs -- or restaurants?
> 
> In parts of the upper midwest they have what they call "supper clubs", which sounds a little kinky, but may fit that description, and that goes on today.  And I've seen a similar sort of thing in Cape Breton, where food tables are spread out amid continuous music.  But they're big on music anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Lucy's husband was a nightclub singer. Wasn't he? I don't think the examples I gave were restaurants, unless dinner was an expected part of the nightclub experience back in those years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he was a bandleader (not a singer) in a nightclub.
> 
> Can you have dinner in a nightclub?
Click to expand...


Babaloo! Right, bandleader. Hey Lucy.

I have no idea if dinner was served in nightclubs. I've never heard of that and I've never seen anything like this in real life.


----------

